# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Θέρμανση νερού

## τομ

Καλησπέρα σας. αγόρασα ένα μηχάνημα που μόλις ανοίξω τη βρύση ζεσατίνει το νερό αλλά έκανα μία βλακεία και επειδή έσταζε λίγο νερό πήγα να αλλάξω το σπιράλ αλλά δεν το έβγαλα από τη πρίζα με αποτέλεσμα να κουνηθεί μία μπίλια που είχε μέσα και χωρις να έχει νερο δούλεψε. Μύρισε λίγο καμένο το έβγαλα αμέσως από την πρίζα αλλά απο τότε δεν ξαναδούλεψε. ξέρετε τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει. έχει μία πλακέτα με ένα ολοκληρωμένο και 3 τρανζιστος και κάτι αντιστάσεις αλλά τα τρανζίστορ και οι αντιστάσεις δείχνουν καλές. ξέρετε τι μπορεί να κάηκε και αν υπάρχει περίπτωση επισκευής??

----------


## JOUN

Kατα πασα πιθανοτητα καηκε το θερμικο ασφαλειας που υπαρχει για να μην καει η αντισταση αν δουλεψει χωρις νερο(καλη ωρα..)
Ειναι ενας μικρος δισκος η κυλινδρακι σε σειρα με την αντισταση.Αν βγαλεις μια φωτογραφια θα τα πουμε καλυτερα..

----------


## τομ

> .Αν βγαλεις μια φωτογραφια θα τα πουμε καλυτερα..


P2123045.jpgP2123047.jpgP2123049.jpg

Λογικα θα εννοείς το θερμικό που είναι δίπλα στο ρελέ στη 2η φωτογραφία... το μέτρησα αυτο και δείχνει σχεδόν βραχυκύκλωμα... 1Ω είναι και όταν το βάζω στο βομβητη του πολύμετρου σφυρίζει... οπότε βλέπω να τα τίναξε η αντίσταση  :Sad:

----------


## JOUN

Καλα η θεση του ειναι πολυ παραξενη,κανονικα ειναι επανω στην αντισταση για να παιρνει την θερμοκρασια της.
Γιατι δεν μετρας την ιδια την αντισταση να δεις αν καηκε;

----------


## τομ

Το θερμικό ήταν πάνω στην αντίσταση απλά τώρα το έχω έτσι για να φανεί το κύκλωμα... δεν έχει καμία εμφανείς επαφή η αντίσταση.. είναι καλυμένη όλη με το πλαστικο. αλλά στα σίδερα που μέτρησα την αντίστασης που βγαίνει από το πλαστικό μου δείχνει 12 Ω... η Μία άκρη της αντίστασης κουμπώνει στο μαυρο το καλωδιάκη και η άλλη κάνει επαφή πίσω στα τρανζίστορ που βρίσκονται δίπλα από το ρελέ( το ένα το έχω ξεκολλημένο και δεν φαίνεται στη φωτο).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αλλά στα σίδερα που μέτρησα την αντίστασης που βγαίνει από το πλαστικό μου δείχνει 12 Ω...


 :Confused1: 
Μα είναι δυνατόν? ... στα σίδερα? .... εννοείς στα ρακόρ ? πως είναι δυνατόν ?

Έπειτα μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργη η υπόθεση ... αν εκείνο το αυλάκι που φαίνεται από τα ρακόρ είναι η κυκλοφορία του νερού .... η αντίσταση που στο καλό βρίσκεται?

Έπειτα αν πράγματι υπάρχει αντίσταση εκεί μέσα ... θα περίμενα τουλάχιστον και κάποια χοντρά καλώδια να την τροφοδοτήσουν ... αυτά τα καλώδια "ψείρες" πως κάνουν την δουλειά?

Ένα αισθητήριο? που βλέπω με κίτρινα καλώδια μου φαίνεται κάτι για την πίεση νερού 
Τα 2 γκρι καλώδια τι να είναι άραγε? ... πιθανόν θερμοστάτης .... αλλά που είναι τα άκρα της αντίστασης ???? . Έχω δει περίεργα και περίεργα .... αλλά αυτό με φλόμωσε !!

----------


## DIATHERM

τι μαρκα ειναι φυλλε μου αυτο εδω....?
ποσα watt ειναι και εχει τοσο ψιλα καλωδια...?
εγω που ειχα βαλει ενα παρομιο σαν αυτο εβαλα καλωδιο 3*4

πετρο και εγω αυτο πιστευω οτι τα κιτρινα καλωδιακια ειναι αισθητηριο πιεσης που οταν η πιεση ειναι κατω απο 1 μπαρ δεν δινει εντολη στην αντισταση!! ( αλλα αφου μου λες οτι το αφησες απο νερο και αυτο συνεχηζε να ζεσταινει αρα η ειναι κολημενο η δεν εχει προστασια για το νερο) και μαλλον αυτα τα καλωδια τα κιτρινα ισως ειναι θερμικο)
η αντισταση πρεπει να ειναι fixαρισμενη μεσα σε αυτο το πλαστικο...
μπορει να εχει καψει και πλακετα....

----------


## JOUN

Aσχετο:Το οτι εχει PIC το προσεξε κανενας;

----------


## τομ

mixanima me vel.jpg


> Μα είναι δυνατόν? ... στα σίδερα? .... εννοείς στα ρακόρ ? πως είναι δυνατόν ?


εννοείται ότι δεν εννοώ τα ρακόρ . σίδερα εννοώ αυτα που δείχνω με τα βελάκια...  τα κόκκινα βελάκια δείχνουν που υπάρχουν οι ακροδέκτες(σίδερα) τις αντίστασης  όπου το ένα είναι κάτω από την πλακέτα και δεν φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία. και το πράσινο βελάκι είναι εκεί που έκανε επαφή το θερμικό.  όσο για τη μάρκα είναι Hotman και είναι 1,8-3,5 ΚW. Η οδηγίες έλεγαν ότι πρέπει να ρέει το νερό για να λειτουργήσει.. αλλά όταν το κούνησα κ δεν το έιχα με νερό κουνήθηκε μία μπίλια και δούλεψε.  Τα κίτρινα και τα μπλε καλωδιάκια πήγαίνουν σε κάτι που είναι σαν λεντ και το γκρι είναι κάποιος αισθητήρας. η αντίσταση είναι φιξαρισμενη μέσα στο πλαστικό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

[QUOTE=τ σίδερα εννοώ αυτα που δείχνω με τα βελάκια...  τα κόκκινα βελάκια δείχνουν που υπάρχουν οι ακροδέκτες(σίδερα) τις αντίστασης  όπου το ένα είναι κάτω από την πλακέτα [/QUOTE]

Άιντε ρε !! .. πω πω πως προχώρησε η τεχνολογία ! που την χώρεσαν την αντίσταση βρε ? Θυμήθηκα ένα ανέκδοτο που ταιριάζει στην περίσταση....
Στέλνει ο Αμερικάνος για επίδειξη "ισχύος" της τεχνολογίας της ... στην Ρωσία την πιο λεπτή τρίχα που μπορούσαν να κατασκευάσουν .. 
Την παραλαμβάνουν οι Ρώσσοι ειδικοί της δικής τους τεχνολογίας .... και το στέλνουν και πάλι το πακέτο πίσω...

Όταν το άνοιξαν το πακέτο οι Αμερικάνοι ... εντόπισαν ότι τους επέστρεψαν την ίδια τρίχα .... αλλά τρυπημένη κατά μήκος !!

----------


## τομ

δεν καταλαβαινω τι θες να πεις. αλλα η αντισταστη είναι μέσα στο πλαστικο... τώρα αν μπορεις να με βοηθησεις πολύ ευχαρίστως... αλλά να παίζεις με το προβλημα του άλλου(που μπορεί να μην είναι και τόσο σοβαρο) και να λες ανεκδοτα, ξέρω και που έχει και άλλα site με καλύτερα ανέκδοτα να διαβάσω και δεν χρειάζεται να μπω σε αυτή τη σελίδα...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λοιπόν με μια σειρά ... λογικά τα κίτρινα καλώδια είναι αισθητήρας πίεσης ... και είναι η "κλειδαριά" για να ξυπνήσει το σύστημα. 
Όταν ανοίξεις την βρύση (για την χρήση) και ελευθερώθηκε εκείνο το "μπιλάκι" στην παροχή ενεργοποιεί την "κλειδαριά" μέσω του αισθητήρα (αυτόματα) με τα κίτρινα καλώδια.
Αρχίζει και δουλεύει (ζεσταίνει) 
τα πράσινα καλώδια είναι μάλλον αισθητήρας (θερμοκρασίας διαφοράς) από την μεριά της εισόδου νερού (μπλέ βέλος)
Τα γκρι καλώδια είναι επίσης αισθητήρας (θερμοκρασίας διαφοράς ) από την μεριά εξόδου του νερού (κόκκινο βέλος)
Τα πράσινα καλώδια μαζί με τα γκρι καλώδια ελέγχουν την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας .... π.χ. αν είναι και τα 2 "κρύα" η αντίσταση είναι ενεργή .
και αυτά επιτρέπουν λογικά , και ανάλογα πόση έντονη ροή υπάρχει στην κυκλοφορία του νερού ρυθμίζουν και κατά πόσο χρόνο θα είναι ενεργή η αντίσταση .

Τώρα αν ήταν συνδεδεμένο στο ρεύμα και ξεβίδωσες την παροχή .... τότε λογικά τα κίτρινα καλώδια (αισθητήρας πίεσης) θα ήταν και πάλι "ενεργός " "ξυπνούν" το σύστημα . Γιατί "ανενεργό" θα ήταν αν δεν υπήρχε ροή  , και είχε την συνεχή πίεση που έπρεπε να είχε.... επομένως βγάζοντας την μπίλια από την παροχή "νόμισε" το σύστημα ότι έχει τρέχουσα ροή . οπότε πάει να ξεκινήσει να ζεστάνει.
Ζεσταίνοντας και μη έχοντας νερό (κυκλοφορία εντός αντίστασης) άναψε και μύρισε υπερβολικά όπως λες. 
Πιθανολογώ επομένως (εφόσον λες ότι εξέτασες το θερμικό , αντιστάσεις κτλ)  και τα βρήκες καλά ...
Εξαιτίας της υπερθέρμανσης της αντίστασης χωρίς να κυκλοφορεί νερό (άγνωστο γιατί δεν έκοψε το θερμικό ασφαλείας ακόμη , ίσως χρειαζόταν περισσότερο χρόνο για να κόψει) ... παραζέστανε (αιφνιδιαστικά) τα αισθητήρια της διαφοράς θερμοκρασίας (Γκρι και πράσινο) (είσοδος / έξοδος) (όρια αντοχής τους)... και τα "στρέβλωσε" ως προς τα σωστά δεδομένα προς το PIC και τρανζίστορ. Και ίσως (τώρα) ο αισθητήρας (Γκρί εξόδου) δείχνει "καυτός μόνιμα" ... ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε , αφού δεν υπάρχει και ροή. Οπότε και δεν ζεσταίνει.

Νομίζω με μια αλλαγή των 2 αισθητήρων (είσοδος/ έξοδος) (Γκρι - Πράσινο) να διορθώσει η κατάσταση αν δεν υπάρχει προχωρημένη επιπλέον βλάβη στο τρανζίστορ δίπλα στο ρελέ. Στην χειρότερη στο ολοκληρωμένο ... και που θα τα βρούμε αυτά? Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου .... περαιτέρω απόψεις και σχόλια , παρεμβάσεις , διαφωνίες δεκτές προς συζήτηση.

----------

